# Lyft denied my application after weeks in limbo.



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

I received the dreaded ambiguous F-U, but we'll still take your money message from Lyft this morning. To quote directly:

"*Thanks for your application*
Thanks for taking time to complete the Lyft driver application process. Unfortunately, after a final review of your profile, we've decided not to move forward with an invitation to join our driver community.

On behalf of everyone at Lyft, thanks again for your time and understanding. We hope to see you again soon as one of our passengers!"

No further explanation. I have an immaculate driving record. The only thing on my record at all is one misdemeanor (about 5-6 years ago) due to a legal snafu, an irresponsible passenger, & a s*itty ex-girlfriend. But that didn't even show up on my Uber background check.

My car qualifies for Uber Select. I keep it immaculately clean, I don't smoke, & I wear a shirt & tie while I am driving.

I never got any communication about mentoring. My background check was "being reviewed" (or whatever verbiage they use) for over a week, then I got the F-U.

I have read several other posts about the same thing, but none that were resolved & none that ever gained any more insight. Seems they can just say "go f*ck yourself, have a nice day, give us your money".

I may have s*it in my own cornflakes though, because I applied for access to the API. In doing so, I mentioned that I am driving for Uber. What really blows is that I had a great idea for a companion app & now it's to be Uber only. I only wish I had prefaced my application with a nondisclosure agreement.

Does anyone know WTF Lyfts deal is with this malarkey? I thought I was a prime candidate. Apparently they disagree. It would be nice to have a more verbose "go f*ck yourself". Evidently I am not the only person in my area who has been blown off by them though. That's a *cold* comfort.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AVLien said:


> I received the dreaded ambiguous F-U, but we'll still take your money message from Lyft this morning. To quote directly:
> 
> "*Thanks for your application*
> Thanks for taking time to complete the Lyft driver application process. Unfortunately, after a final review of your profile, we've decided not to move forward with an invitation to join our driver community.
> ...


Most people here drive for Lyft and Uber.
They must have been disturbed by your record.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

So your misdemeanor was vehicle related?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Doesn't have to be vehicle related. 

Seems like once denied always denied. I had an mentee who was in a similar boat. Immaculate driving record, overall good guy. Here's how it works (despite what the app says): They will run your DMV check first. If it passes, you get to meet with a mentor (sometimes, this denial happens AFTER you've scheduled. Whatever.). After your mentee check clears, then they run your criminal. Back to my menteee. A couple weeks later, I get a ping. From him. This was back before they stopped changing the background of drivers to the green hedge. His wasn't green, so I asked him. Turned out he had a misdemeanor charge for stealing a $10 pair of flipflops while slobbering drunk 6 years ago.

For that, he can't drive for Lyft. Ever.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I recently started driving for Lyft. I did not have to meet with a mentor. A friend who signed up with Lyft just a couple of weeks prior, did. They must have changed their rules. Their background check did take over a week though, much longer than Uber.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

AVLien said:


> No further explanation. I have an immaculate driving record. The only thing on my record at all is one misdemeanor (about 5-6 years ago) due to a legal snafu, an irresponsible passenger, & a s*itty ex-girlfriend. But that didn't even show up on my Uber background check.


Sounds like you answered your own question. If you didn't pass the background check, this is probably why.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't think Uber actually does a real criminal background check. Too many people on this forum who say they were accepted by Uber but denied by Lyft. Also, I know I read in some news article that Uber was fighting to not have to do checks in some cities.


----------



## Michael gilbert (Dec 22, 2016)

AVLien said:


> I received the dreaded ambiguous F-U, but we'll still take your money message from Lyft this morning. To quote directly:
> 
> "*Thanks for your application*
> Thanks for taking time to complete the Lyft driver application process. Unfortunately, after a final review of your profile, we've decided not to move forward with an invitation to join our driver community.
> ...


I sighnd up also to be a driver with lyft a month or so ago, at first where i left off, I was suppose to scedule a vehical inspection. I sighnd back in to scedule the inspection a few days later and it said that I was denied to be a driver and they hope to see me as a future passanger. I wrote. email and i got a response that it was because of my dmv report, I have nothing but one minor speeding ticket that was a solid year ago fron that date. Thats rediculose and i doibt thar they are that stern. I beleive its started your allowed no more then 3 moveing violations in the last 3 years. So i am baically blackballed from being a lyft driver for no apperent reason. And trying to explain this to lyft online support is like talkong to a broken record.


----------



## adam charles (Oct 3, 2017)

Uber most certainly does do a real background check, but it typically only goes back seven years. Lyft uses Sterling to do their checks and it goes back to the day you were born. Uber believes in second chances, Lyft does not. Lyft claims it only checks the last seven years but the truth is they check further, and if you're denied for any reason you're banned for life.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> Sounds like you answered your own question. If you didn't pass the background check, this is probably why.


I think it was the API request. They don't want any more Mystro type apps popping up.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Old thread but wait.

Lyft used to make people actually have to meet a mentor of some sort, in person?


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes..


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

AVLien said:


> I received the dreaded ambiguous F-U...
> 
> ...then I got the F-U.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's your attitude?

Oh.... this is a zombie thread.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Kater Gator said:


> I don't think Uber actually does a real criminal background check. Too many people on this forum who say they were accepted by Uber but denied by Lyft. Also, I know I read in some news article that Uber was fighting to not have to do checks in some cities.


I actually had an Uber employee ride with me a couple weeks back and I asked about back ground checks. He said and I quote as best I can remember "back ground checks negatively impact minorities more than caucasion, so they do not want to use them". Surprised me he would openly say that, but he did.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Did you tell Lyft you wore a shirt and tie driving for U ber? That was probably the reason, they don't want anymore dooshes


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

i did a background check with uber and it took 5-6 days to get approved and then a few days later i did it for lyft and it took an 1-2 hours to complete .... they use the same company obviously


----------



## Soy (Aug 22, 2017)

ScubaMark said:


> I actually had an Uber employee ride with me a couple weeks back and I asked about back ground checks. He said and I quote as best I can remember "back ground checks negatively impact minorities more than caucasion, so they do not want to use them". Surprised me he would openly say that, but he did.


While I have no doubt Uber runs BG checks on all prospective applicants. There's some truth to what he's saying about minorities being disproportionately affected by BG checks. All politics aside, minorities do tend to get convicted at a higher rate than whites for the same crime.

Fortunately Obama and the EEOC made some serious changes to how background checks are handled and just what exactly can disqualify you. That's one of the reasons you rarely see job applications asking if you've ever been convicted of a crime anymore.

And for the record (at least in SC and probably nationwide) , anytime a company turns you down for something they found while running a FCRA check on you, you are entitled to know exactly what it was that disqualified you and to receive a copy of the BG check. But you may have to ask, and badger them, to get it.

Meanwhile, it's been over 3 months and I'm still waiting for my Lyft BG check to clear. And I have a clear record.


----------

